# Natural Hospital Birth



## shantehend

Is anyone planning or recently have an unmedicated hospital birth? If so, do you have any tips for natural pain management. I may be restricted to the bed and in the past that was hard for me, so I had opted for pain meds. This time I want to be able to cope without pain meds. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

How restricted will you be? Is there a chance to cauld maybe go on your hands and knees whilst still on the bed? That was a comfortable position for me. Other than that, where do you live? Do you have the option of gas and air? That stuff is epic!


----------



## shantehend

I'm in the US in New Jersey. The hospitals prefer you stay on your back or one side. I asked for intermittent monitoring, but the hospital doesn't allow it. I have to go to the hospital early enough in labor to get antibiotics for GBS. And plus my last child was born in a taxicab and I wouldn't want that again. If I am able to stand or walk around I know that would help. But the hospitals here are really strict. And there are no midwives at the hospitals in my area. It really sucks. We don't have gas and air or TENS machines. Only epidurals and IV meds.


----------



## aliss

What about internal monitoring (which is the internal hook) as opposed to external?

Your last baby born in a cab? Well, I'm guessing at least this one will go fast for you :hugs: I made it the first 24 hours without the epidural (I was on Pitocin and also GBS+), I found the external monitor made it much harder. I'm having a home birth this time but if you can get an internal monitor, I think your movement will be much better.

Also, do keep in mind that monitoring is optional - it doesn't matter what they say, you can refuse any treatment you wish as long as you are deemed mentally competent (and you are!). BTW you can actually rent/bring in your own TENS! They are not given at hospitals here in Canada either but people rent them.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

TENS aren't given in hospitals here in the uk either but I rented one with baby 1. 
I'm pretty sure you can be monitored on all fours.


----------



## seaweed eater

Even if they "prefer" for you to be on your back or your side, you don't have to do it, especially if there's no medical reason! My doula said that it is totally ok to get up and change positions as much as possible even on an IV drip, and I've read stories online about other women doing the same.

I assume you have asked about wireless monitors? Those can be used continuously but give you some more freedom to move around.

If you really are stuck in bed you can still focus on changing your hormones in the most helpful way (making your own oxytocin and minimizing adrenaline and cortisol), avoiding tensing up, and breathing well to bring lots of oxygen to your baby.

Basically you can work on feeling relaxed and comfortable. Look around the Internet for visualizations that you like, if those work for you, or bring some relaxing music. Learn some breathing exercises. Also I think it would be crucial to have a labor support person who is willing to help you with massage and counterpressure and to provide calm and encouragement. I would talk a lot with this person (whether it's your DH or a friend or doula) about why natural birth is important to you and what your fears are about it. You can also look around for words of encouragement (try searching "birth affirmations") that might be especially meaningful or effective for you. Also, if you are working with a doula, or someone who is trained in using essential oils and aromas, that's something else you could try (I don't know anything about this so it's possible you could just look up essential oils that are good in labor -- like lavender and clary sage are two, I think -- and DIY with whoever is there to help you).


----------



## shantehend

aliss said:


> What about internal monitoring (which is the internal hook) as opposed to external?
> 
> Your last baby born in a cab? Well, I'm guessing at least this one will go fast for you :hugs: I made it the first 24 hours without the epidural (I was on Pitocin and also GBS+), I found the external monitor made it much harder. I'm having a home birth this time but if you can get an internal monitor, I think your movement will be much better.
> 
> Also, do keep in mind that monitoring is optional - it doesn't matter what they say, you can refuse any treatment you wish as long as you are deemed mentally competent (and you are!). BTW you can actually rent/bring in your own TENS! They are not given at hospitals here in Canada either but people rent them.

Thank you very much. I never knew you could refuse the monitoring. They automatically hook you up when you arrive. But now that I know, I will let my doctor know I don't want it. Or maybe try internal monitoring. I am not familiar with that at all, but if it will allow me to be mobile I am willing to try it.
My last baby was born in a cab after I labored at home for 5 and half hours. My doctor said come to the hospital when they were about 5 mins apart, but by the time they got to 5 mins apart my water had broken and he was born less than 45 mins later.


----------



## aliss

External monitoring (the strap around your belly I am sure you are familiar with) can be done on any pregnant woman.

Internal monitoring, which is the monitor actually attached to the fetal scalp, requires broken amniotic sack and I think 2-3cm (don't quote me! It's been a while!). I personally would prefer that if I had to go down that route again, which I don't plan to!

Yes, you have the right to refuse any and al l medical treatment as long as you are mentally competent (and this isn't really a situation where that would be a problem, that's more for suicidal patients). Monitoring, vaginal examinations, all form of pain relief, etc. Now, I'm not in the US but from what I've read from you girls, you get a lot of pressure and condescending comments if you refuse, but you do have the right. They cannot force optional medical treatment on a medically sound person, and they can't even force mandatory treatment on a competent person.


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> Even if they "prefer" for you to be on your back or your side, you don't have to do it, especially if there's no medical reason! My doula said that it is totally ok to get up and change positions as much as possible even on an IV drip, and I've read stories online about other women doing the same.
> 
> I assume you have asked about wireless monitors? Those can be used continuously but give you some more freedom to move around.
> 
> If you really are stuck in bed you can still focus on changing your hormones in the most helpful way (making your own oxytocin and minimizing adrenaline and cortisol), avoiding tensing up, and breathing well to bring lots of oxygen to your baby.
> 
> Basically you can work on feeling relaxed and comfortable. Look around the Internet for visualizations that you like, if those work for you, or bring some relaxing music. Learn some breathing exercises. Also I think it would be crucial to have a labor support person who is willing to help you with massage and counterpressure and to provide calm and encouragement. I would talk a lot with this person (whether it's your DH or a friend or doula) about why natural birth is important to you and what your fears are about it. You can also look around for words of encouragement (try searching "birth affirmations") that might be especially meaningful or effective for you. Also, if you are working with a doula, or someone who is trained in using essential oils and aromas, that's something else you could try (I don't know anything about this so it's possible you could just look up essential oils that are good in labor -- like lavender and clary sage are two, I think -- and DIY with whoever is there to help you).

I actually don't know what wireless monitoring is. But I will talk to my OB at my appt next week. I will tell him that I want to move around as much as possible. I can usually get by with the visualization and breathing until I am nearing transition. Once I get about 6 cms it gets harder to cope, and only movement or a warm shower will help. I want to get by without an epidural.


----------



## shantehend

aliss said:


> External monitoring (the strap around your belly I am sure you are familiar with) can be done on any pregnant woman.
> 
> Internal monitoring, which is the monitor actually attached to the fetal scalp, requires broken amniotic sack and I think 2-3cm (don't quote me! It's been a while!). I personally would prefer that if I had to go down that route again, which I don't plan to!
> 
> Yes, you have the right to refuse any and al l medical treatment as long as you are mentally competent (and this isn't really a situation where that would be a problem, that's more for suicidal patients). Monitoring, vaginal examinations, all form of pain relief, etc. Now, I'm not in the US but from what I've read from you girls, you get a lot of pressure and condescending comments if you refuse, but you do have the right. They cannot force optional medical treatment on a medically sound person, and they can't even force mandatory treatment on a competent person.

I guess it is uncommon in parts of the US to refuse monitoring. I don't know one person who wasn't monitored during labor. The doctors here make it seem like it isn't optional, so I never knew I had a choice. But know that I know, I am going to exercise my right. I am so happy to learn of this.


----------



## CatandKitten

Ask if they can give the antibiotics IM or if IV if they can heplock the IV line when they arent running in antibiotics so you can move around without the pole.


----------



## seaweed eater

You can refuse anything you want, even a C section! Of course it is better to have everyone on board.
I think it is pretty well accepted that labor and pushing go faster when a woman isn't confined to lying on her back. It might be what they are used to, but that doesn't mean it's the best way. Your doctor probably knows that being mobile is something that's supposed to help. I would definitely bring up with him/her that this is something that's very important to you (in addition to asking about wireless monitoring). If the doctor initially refuses, keep asking about the medical reasons for it, and say that it's something you know has been helpful in your past labors once you get to transition. Your doctor may not be there at the hospital, but it will help your confidence and give you more authority with the nurses if you can say, "I discussed this with Dr. X and he/she said it would be fine for me to move around."


----------



## shantehend

CatandKitten said:


> Ask if they can give the antibiotics IM or if IV if they can heplock the IV line when they arent running in antibiotics so you can move around without the pole.

Thanks. That's a good question to ask. I've never walked around while laboring at the hospital, but if that is something that is common I'm sure they have it.


----------



## shantehend

seaweed eater said:


> You can refuse anything you want, even a C section! Of course it is better to have everyone on board.
> I think it is pretty well accepted that labor and pushing go faster when a woman isn't confined to lying on her back. It might be what they are used to, but that doesn't mean it's the best way. Your doctor probably knows that being mobile is something that's supposed to help. I would definitely bring up with him/her that this is something that's very important to you (in addition to asking about wireless monitoring). If the doctor initially refuses, keep asking about the medical reasons for it, and say that it's something you know has been helpful in your past labors once you get to transition. Your doctor may not be there at the hospital, but it will help your confidence and give you more authority with the nurses if you can say, "I discussed this with Dr. X and he/she said it would be fine for me to move around."

Thank you. Very informative.


----------



## shantehend

Thank you ladies!! I appreciate all of your advice. I feel like a new woman, very empowered. I am confident I will have the birth I want following the advice you ladies offered. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly M

Just make sure you stay strong and firm with what you want. It's your birth and the hospital will try and guilt you or talk you into the monitoring or other things you may not want. It's not like they can legally hand cuff you to the bed and strap the monitors on. I'm going to go with intermittent monitoring vs constant and I'm lucky my hospital "allows" that and for me to move around during labor. All I know is when I get really bad period cramps, I can't sit still and it helps for me to bend over the bed and squirm around the room a bit. So, I imagine it will help me to be mobile during labor as well.


----------



## aliss

You may also want to consider a doula for your hospital birth to help stand up for you when you need it/are unable to mentally deal with any unwanted pressure from staff. My doula who is attending my home birth, has attended 62 hospital births as well, almost all epidural-free (and had 3 hospital births herself). It can be done, but it is harder. Just a thought for extra support?


----------



## shantehend

Kelly M said:


> Just make sure you stay strong and firm with what you want. It's your birth and the hospital will try and guilt you or talk you into the monitoring or other things you may not want. It's not like they can legally hand cuff you to the bed and strap the monitors on. I'm going to go with intermittent monitoring vs constant and I'm lucky my hospital "allows" that and for me to move around during labor. All I know is when I get really bad period cramps, I can't sit still and it helps for me to bend over the bed and squirm around the room a bit. So, I imagine it will help me to be mobile during labor as well.

I know what you mean about them trying to talk you into things. They make it seem like its all needed, but in reality it really isnt.


----------



## shantehend

aliss said:


> You may also want to consider a doula for your hospital birth to help stand up for you when you need it/are unable to mentally deal with any unwanted pressure from staff. My doula who is attending my home birth, has attended 62 hospital births as well, almost all epidural-free (and had 3 hospital births herself). It can be done, but it is harder. Just a thought for extra support?

Most likely I will deliver in 2 weeks since my kids came at 37 and 38 weeks naturally. It may be too late to find a doula. And my last baby I hired a doula but when I was in labor I couldn't even get a hold of her. I left a message for her to call me and she called back the next day after my baby was born. That is probably why I didn't think to hire one this time around. I was really disappointed. But thank you. I know if you have a reliable doula it can be a major help.


----------



## shantehend

Thank you to everyone who took the time to respond!! This is only my second thread on BandB (after my introduction) and everyone has been very helpful. Good luck to you ladies on your upcoming births!!


----------



## aliss

shantehend said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> You may also want to consider a doula for your hospital birth to help stand up for you when you need it/are unable to mentally deal with any unwanted pressure from staff. My doula who is attending my home birth, has attended 62 hospital births as well, almost all epidural-free (and had 3 hospital births herself). It can be done, but it is harder. Just a thought for extra support?
> 
> Most likely I will deliver in 2 weeks since my kids came at 37 and 38 weeks naturally. It may be too late to find a doula. And my last baby I hired a doula but when I was in labor I couldn't even get a hold of her. I left a message for her to call me and she called back the next day after my baby was born. That is probably why I didn't think to hire one this time around. I was really disappointed. But thank you. I know if you have a reliable doula it can be a major help.Click to expand...

Oh I'm so sorry :( How awful that must have been, I don't blame you.


----------



## mommy_2

I would look through different exercises, positions, and nutrition of such methods like the bradley method even if you are going to go to a hospital. I went into my OB and was talking about wanting to do the Bradley Method since I didn't want pain meds and he said that from his 30+ yrs exp. it was the best. 

I would look into some blogs like allternativeliving's blogspot- there are posts even from today about bradley method. I saw this on the WTE discussion boards earlier today.


----------



## shantehend

Thank you mommy_2!


----------



## lozzy21

Just popping in to say the internal monitoring is just as restrictive as the external one as you still need to have the internal one attached to the external one. Unless there is a problem with babys heart rate i could decline constant monitoring, there has been no proof that it gives better outcomes in a baby thats not in distress.


----------



## A_K_and_K

I met with a doula yesterday as I have been looking to hire one. I am planning a natural birth but I will have to go to the hospital.

In speaking with the doula, she told me that you can REFUSE ANYTHING they say. You can say "I do not consent to this" and they cannot do anything to you.

She told me you can say something like "I understand the risks of this, but I do not consent" and they can't make you do anything. 

She said in some situations they might make you sign a waiver indicating that you are not consenting, but no one can force you to do anything. 

Good luck! Be strong!


----------



## born free

Hi

I am in Australia and understand in the US it may be different.

I had two drug free births including no gas. Both births were at the hospital labour ward where they have showers, baths, birthing stools, yoga balls as aids. 

To prepare I did a birth class called Calmbirth which was fantastic. It's basically a hypnobirthing technique - we were given tools on how to manage each stage of labour - tools such as breathing, visualisation, positioning etc. 

For my births I did a lot of my labouring in the shower and bath - water helped with pain relief. My second birth was in a bath which was fantastic. 

Try and have gravity work with you. I've seen the US version of One Born Every Minute and don't understand why the ladies are on their backs in stirrups.

All the best with getting the birth you want. I was so very lucky with mine two and loved welcoming my babies into the world in such a beautiful and in control way.

:)


----------



## shantehend

A_K_and_K said:


> I met with a doula yesterday as I have been looking to hire one. I am planning a natural birth but I will have to go to the hospital.
> 
> In speaking with the doula, she told me that you can REFUSE ANYTHING they say. You can say "I do not consent to this" and they cannot do anything to you.
> 
> She told me you can say something like "I understand the risks of this, but I do not consent" and they can't make you do anything.
> 
> She said in some situations they might make you sign a waiver indicating that you are not consenting, but no one can force you to do anything.
> 
> Good luck! Be strong!

Thank you. That is a much better way to word it. I was just going to say I don't want that. :haha:


----------



## shantehend

born free said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in Australia and understand in the US it may be different.
> 
> I had two drug free births including no gas. Both births were at the hospital labour ward where they have showers, baths, birthing stools, yoga balls as aids.
> 
> To prepare I did a birth class called Calmbirth which was fantastic. It's basically a hypnobirthing technique - we were given tools on how to manage each stage of labour - tools such as breathing, visualisation, positioning etc.
> 
> For my births I did a lot of my labouring in the shower and bath - water helped with pain relief. My second birth was in a bath which was fantastic.
> 
> Try and have gravity work with you. I've seen the US version of One Born Every Minute and don't understand why the ladies are on their backs in stirrups.
> 
> All the best with getting the birth you want. I was so very lucky with mine two and loved welcoming my babies into the world in such a beautiful and in control way.
> 
> :)

At my hospital they have a birthing bed. Basically you are sitting up with you feet supported with stirrups and the doc in between. It is better than on you back with legs up. I also hope to shower alot. I have had 2 completely natural births, so my doc should trust that I know my own body.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

hey I'm in Canada and planing a natural hospital birth. This is my first so I don't have any prior experience. I just know the drug free approach will be better for me and my baby.

Stirrups are not allowed in the hospitals in my city (Ottawa) and the hospitals are so closely monitored that C-sections have dropped quite a bit the last 5 years. You are also encouraged to move around during labour and not lie down. Forceps are used very rarely as well so I'm guessing it's different here from the US. 

I personally will have a TENS machine with me at labour (my midwifery practice lends me one for free) but they really aren't hard or expensive to rent. And I hear they do a great job with the earlier contractions. I will be using the Jacuzzi tub and the shower in the labour room (luckily all my hospital labour rooms have them) for later part of labour. They also have birthing balls and bars. TBH I haven't really practiced any breathing technics coz I think I'll just forget them :D I'm relying on a positive attitude toward birth, my husband and midwives support and the natural pain management tools (TENS machine, water).

Hope it all goes well for you. I'm due in about two weeks so I'll let u know how it all goes :)


----------



## aimee-lou

I've had 2 births in medical settings and not had anything stronger than Gas and Air (Entonox) both times. If you are clear to your midwives then they have to abide by your wishes.


----------



## shantehend

Shadowy Lady said:


> hey I'm in Canada and planing a natural hospital birth. This is my first so I don't have any prior experience. I just know the drug free approach will be better for me and my baby.
> 
> Stirrups are not allowed in the hospitals in my city (Ottawa) and the hospitals are so closely monitored that C-sections have dropped quite a bit the last 5 years. You are also encouraged to move around during labour and not lie down. Forceps are used very rarely as well so I'm guessing it's different here from the US.
> 
> I personally will have a TENS machine with me at labour (my midwifery practice lends me one for free) but they really aren't hard or expensive to rent. And I hear they do a great job with the earlier contractions. I will be using the Jacuzzi tub and the shower in the labour room (luckily all my hospital labour rooms have them) for later part of labour. They also have birthing balls and bars. TBH I haven't really practiced any breathing technics coz I think I'll just forget them :D I'm relying on a positive attitude toward birth, my husband and midwives support and the natural pain management tools (TENS machine, water).
> 
> Hope it all goes well for you. I'm due in about two weeks so I'll let u know how it all goes :)

Yes, it's really different in Canada than the US. That's probably why our c-section rates are so high. Good luck to you. Can't wait to hear how everything goes.


----------



## shantehend

aimee-lou said:


> I've had 2 births in medical settings and not had anything stronger than Gas and Air (Entonox) both times. If you are clear to your midwives then they have to abide by your wishes.

Thank you. US doctors are a little more strict, but as you said they have to listen to my wishes as long as no one is at risk.


----------

